# Potential disaster



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

The ship was in Montreal and it was crew change day and the word was that it would be a very quick hand-over.
The main engine was a Doxford 76J7 and the out-going crew had started taking main bearing wear-downs with a poker gauge when the new crew arrived. 
The new crew picked up where the other crew had left off, at No.4. Unfortunately they had left the poker gauge on the bearing and when the engine was turned the hardened steel poker gauge dropped into the oil hole, and shattered with most of the bits falling into the annular space of the centre coupling below. 
Considerable time was spent flushing, poking and fishing but people were far from convinced that all the debris had been removed. However it was eventually decided that the position of the oilways, the oil flow rates, the shape of the annular space and the rotational speed made it very unlikely that any debris would leave the space and enter the bearings. A very brave but chancy decision (Applause) As far as I am aware the vessel continued until she was scrapped without the ultimate disaster happening.


----------

